# T-Shirt and jigsaw puzzle printing.



## paulhammer (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello everyone.
I am new here, and new to the t-shirt printing business.
I have tried printing onto T-Shirts and jigsaw puzzles with my own images from our laptop, at the correct temperature and time stated, but nothing seems to work, do I need to upload images into photoshop or somewhere like that for better images and for it to work, or do I just need Grease paper under the t-shirt or puzzle with our image printed onto sublimation paper and then heat press them? Any help would be gratefully received. Thanks


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

paulhammer said:


> Hello everyone.
> I am new here, and new to the t-shirt printing business.
> I have tried printing onto T-Shirts and jigsaw puzzles with my own images from our laptop, at the correct temperature and time stated, but nothing seems to work, do I need to upload images into photoshop or somewhere like that for better images and for it to work, or do I just need Grease paper under the t-shirt or puzzle with our image printed onto sublimation paper and then heat press them? Any help would be gratefully received. Thanks


Maybe your profile is not correct. Contact the company you bought your ink from for a color profile. Also it goes without saying you need sub ink if you are not using it.


----------

